# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Comau S.p.A (COnsorzio MAcchine Utensili), industrial robots, Turin, Italy

## Airicist

comau.com

youtube.com/comaucorporate

facebook.com/COMAU

twitter.com/comaugroup

linkedin.com/company/comau

instagram.com/comaugroup

Comau on Wikipedia

Segment Management Director - Arturo Baroncelli 

Products:

MATE Muscular Aiding Tech Exoskeleton

AURA, collaborative robot

e.DO, modular open-source robot kit

AMICO, humanoid robot

Racer, collaborative industrial robot

----------


## Airicist

Comau Brand Video 

Uploaded on Feb 3, 2012




> Official Comau brand identity video

----------


## Airicist

We learn from challenges. Marco Belinelli and Comau Racer robot 

Published on Oct 27, 2014




> Basketball player Marco Belinelli teaches Comau Racer robot how to shoot hoops. An example of successful man-robot cooperation.


Robotic Basketball

----------


## Airicist

COMAU @ Automaticon 2015 

Published on Apr 1, 2015




> Comau was the star of Automaticon 2015, international trade fair in Warsaw. During the event, the Racer999 was awarded Product of the Year by Control Engineering Polska

----------


## Airicist

Racer playing basketball at Automate 2015 

Published on Apr 1, 2015




> Since it played with Marco Belinelli, our Racer has became a champion at basketball. Here you can see it at our stand at Automate 2015, the largest solutions-based showcase of automation technologies in North America.


Robotic Basketball

----------


## Airicist

Comau Smart Ns 16 in robotized machine tending line 

Published on Apr 7, 2015




> Robotized machine tending line for Automotive industry parts in GKN Driveline company in Olesnica

----------


## Airicist

Comau Smart NM16–3.1 in arc welding cell 

Published on Apr 7, 2015




> Robotized arc welding cell for welding of metal basket from wire in Elkom Trade company in Ostrowiec Swi?tokrzyski

----------


## Airicist

Comau and Gema – palletizing and packaging Open House

Published on May 13, 2015




> Robotized palletizing line with Comau robots equipped in whole-layer gripper and Gema’s ring wrapping maching and the end of the line. The event had place in Gema plant in Kielce.

----------


## Airicist

Comau Robotized Spot Welding Cell in Henschel Engineering Automotive

Published on Jun 5, 2015




> Comau VERSAFLEX solution has been implemented in Henschel Automotive company located in Kostrzyn nad Odr? (Poland). This spot welding solution reduce the overall cycle time, and guarantees more efficient process.

----------


## Airicist

Comau at Night of Robots

Published on Jun 18, 2015




> During the 3rd edition of Night Of Robots, Coma did a very attractive show. Comau robots played unusual roles and visitors liked it a lot. Check it out!

----------


## Airicist

Robotized line of automatic handling and rack loading of doors

Published on Jul 20, 2015

----------


## Airicist

2015 Comau Robot Unveiling in Southfield, MI (USA) Median

Published on Aug 13, 2015




> Comau employees join Southfield Mayor Fracassi and the Southfield City Council to unveil the new robot in the Telegraph Road median.

----------


## Airicist

The ComauFlex Solution 2015

Published on Oct 13, 2015




> With more than 200 of these flexible solutions operating around the world, ComauFlex is both the solution to your challenges and the answer to your variable customer demand.

----------


## Airicist

COMAU RoboSAFE

Published on Oct 15, 2015




> Comau ROBOSafe technology – developed in the context of a Comau project dedicated to safety – uses repeated controls, that can be performed at the same time yet independently from one another, and tracks the exact position of the robot at any moment, certifying its entire range of action.

----------


## Airicist

Comau at EMO2015

Published on Oct 21, 2015




> Comau exhibited at EMO Milano from October 5-10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Robotized Station for Concrete Blocks Palletizing

Published on Oct 22, 2015




> Implemented Comau Robot Smart PAL470 in concrete blocks palletizing process improved safety level, work comfort and, of course, efficiency of the station. Easy tool-changing is a noteworthy option. Skilled workers change it in only few minutes.

----------


## Airicist

Warehouse of the Future - Review

Published on Nov 30, 2015




> Comau robots made a huge impact inside PROMAG’s Warehouse of the future. High-speed 6-axis Comau robot NJ 40 was depalletizing boxes. Next, boxes were palletized by a palletizing robot PAL180, using the double section gripper. Check out short video review.

----------


## Airicist

Comau at Hannover Messe 2017

Published on May 6, 2017




> Comau showcased its "new era of automation" at the Hannover Messe 2017 tradeshow, held April 23 – 28, 2017 in Hannover, Germany. The event, which is considered to be the world's leading industrial show, was the perfect location to display Comau's commitment to innovation aimed at harnessing the full potential of Industry 4.0 within today's factories.

----------

